# Gracie is here to stay



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am happy to say after month since my mom has passed Gracie, the little Pomeranian Chihuahua mix who was mom's baby girl, is with me for good, the Prozac has done wonders for her as well as a new routine.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she is adorable. i can see how she got spoiled. glad it is workng out for all of you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

More good news - it must be a huge relief for you not to have to try to find another home for her. I hope she continues to improve, and to relax and be happy.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

That's great news Twyla. I am sure she's happier with you than she would with anyone. Big adjustment for all of you. M


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What great news! She sure is a cute little girl! Hope as time goes on she just gets better and better!!!


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

So happy that she is doing better and I'm sure it makes your life easier too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You know she's in good hands - yours Glad Gracie is settling into your TPOO sorority.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am happy with Grace, and I think she is a lot happier now. she hasn't attacked anyone in about a week and a half. I knew things had changed when she didn't attack the vacuum and let a little girl pick her up and love on her. SHe has gotten down right friendly out on our walks, weird but good.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

That's great news Twyla... I am happy she has improved! Gracie is a beautiful girl!


----------

